# Just adding a couple of letters



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The Tito Monster got his NFP (Novice FAST preferred) agility title today, going 3 for 3. 
It's an interesting class, because of the "send bonus". Not sure why it's called a bonus, since it's mandatory....In any case, you have to send the dog to a couple of obstacles, it's to see how well they work distance.
The Novice one, obviously, isn't all *that* challenging, although sending to the weave poles from 10 feet away can be a bit challenging for the monster. But he did good.
He managed to Q today despite falling off the dog walk :doh: when he was halfway across the flat part. Turned to look at the bar setter (bad dog), and stepped right off. Luckily the dog walk wasn't part of the send bonus, so falling off wasn't an NQ, it just didn't get him any points for that obstacle. You need 50 points to qualify in Novice, he squeaked thru on 51 points!
I moved him up to Open FAST for tomorrow, but the distances are greater on the send and it may be too much for him. We shall see!

Edit to add...I should have said, he wasn't hurt at all when he came off the dog walk. We were running outside on grass, and he landed nicely on all 4 feet like a cat.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations!! Good job to you both. I have never tried to understand the agility titles. There are so many!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh yes, there sure are a lot of titles in agility.
The two of which I'm very proud are the MXP (Master Standard Preferred) and the MJP (Master Jumpers Preferred). They are fairly high level titles, and each one requires 10 Q's (passes). 
I was going to retire him from agility when he got those two, but I enjoy the people and the sport so much I decided to run him in the FAST class and the Time2Beat class, just for fun, to see how far he can go with it. To me (not meaning to insult anyone here if they disagree), the FAST and T2B titles are just for fun.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Tito  Congratulations and they are fun!! 

Me, I still only run STD and JWW and even that is temporarily on hold while I concentrate on a few other things (and build my entry fees account LOL)


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Go Tito! Are there pictures of him stepping off the dog walk? 

Seriously, what an amazing boy he is!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yay, so happy for the two of you and best of luck to you tomorrow!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is awesome Barb. Congrats Tito!! You are a wonder dog for sure.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ya know, I think he needs a longer name. A much longer name... To balance out all those letters that keep getting added after it.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to Team Tito Monster!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats awesome! Congrats ,even if they are just for fun! Nothing wrong with that and goes to show you he can do it all! Good luck today!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Good work Tito!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He had a nice Q in his Open FAST debut this morning, with a nice first place (he was the only Q his height, LOL). 
But he was also the *star* of the show, which I didn't even realize. The practice jump was set up about 15 feet from the ring gate. I always wait until the working dog either NQ's, or is on the other side of the ring, before doing the practice jump even though that's what it's there for.
Anyway, there was a sheltie in the ring running. She NQ'd, so I started sending Tito over the jump. Apparently the sheltie took an instant dislike to Tito, ran to the ring gate, and started growling and snarling at him!!
Neither Tito nor I even noticed. We just went merrily about our practice jumping, despite a bunch of people laughing (which is a common occurance at this agility venue, they're really fun people). 
After the sheltie left the ring, the judge came over and asked if we had even noticed that the sheltie wanted to EAT Tito?? Nope. Had no idea! Apparently everyone was laughing at Tito not even noticing the evil little doggie  . 
The judge asked me after what Tito would have done if the sheltie had come out of the ring and gone after him. I said he'd probably just stand there with that, "dude? what's your issue?" look! If not, well, he might dive under the nearest chair!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Stories like that upset me. I bet if it were a Rottie or an Am Staff acting like that nobody would be laughing. Smaller dogs get a free pass too many times. Was anything done to the Sheltie?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Wahoo!! Keep it going Tito!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! Getting new titles is such hard work. You are an amazing team with all the time you put in!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations to you and to Tito!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree with you Jodie. The sheltie is a really small one, so it looked really funny to the people watching. 
I don't think anything could be done anyway because they were separated by a ring gate, and 15 feet apart.




Loisiana said:


> Stories like that upset me. I bet if it were a Rottie or an Am Staff acting like that nobody would be laughing. Smaller dogs get a free pass too many times. Was anything done to the Sheltie?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you both, sounds like it's a lot of fun.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats on your title and first open legs! I personally think FAST is a very tough class! Way to go!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, I agree, I think FAST is the hardest of the classes!!! But the title is "just for fun".
Not sure that makes sense?


----------

